# Netflix on Wednesday



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

According to this report ... 

Netflix to launch streaming-only service in Canada Wednesday -- Engadget HD

New Apple TV will be ordered if the monthly price is reasonable.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I hope it is actually worthwhile. If it costs and arm and a leg in comparison to the US pricing, I won't jump.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't see them pricing it *that* much more than the US version. The US version is $8.99 a month. If it's more then $15, I dunno how many people are gonna be snapping it up.

I could always see them launching with special promotional pricing too. TiVo had a free Wifi adapter when it launched in Canada, etc...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

The big concern for me is the content ... I'm sure we'll have a much much smaller selection than our US neighbours do... or pay a lot more for it ... or something. Just doesn't seem like it can work out as expected and be just like the US version, it rarely does for us canucks LOL.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I hope we are pleasantly surprised and get a good deal on netflix. I mean considering that $1 CAN = $0.97 USD!


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Goodbye Life.... LOL

 

I can't wait. Live streaming to my xbox 360 of any movies or tv shows I want.

EPIC.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Or PS3.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

adam.sn said:


> Goodbye Life.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya for sure can't wait!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i am waiting to see what the quality is like before i get excited. i have a feeling its going to be on par with rogers VOD, which is crapola


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

If the movie selection is there, I'm definitely thinking Apple TV time.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> If the movie selection is there, I'm definitely thinking Apple TV time.


Me too. Hopefully the studios didn't restrict the offering.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that Wed or next week will see Rogers et al announcing lower caps on bandwidth, that they will justify some how. Which is the inherent problem with the conflict of interest of having an ISP be a TVSP as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank goodness for Teksavvy's much more reasonable caps (mine is 200G/mnth).


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Thank goodness for Teksavvy's much more reasonable caps (mine is 200G/mnth).


Ditto


----------



## reidjr (Feb 10, 2009)

broad said:


> i am waiting to see what the quality is like before i get excited. i have a feeling its going to be on par with rogers VOD, which is crapola


I doubt it look at itunes it has a real good offering.


----------



## reidjr (Feb 10, 2009)

mguertin said:


> The big concern for me is the content ... I'm sure we'll have a much much smaller selection than our US neighbours do... or pay a lot more for it ... or something. Just doesn't seem like it can work out as expected and be just like the US version, it rarely does for us canucks LOL.


I don't think it will be much smaller.There are some that even think it maybe better then the us offering.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

reidjr said:


> I don't think it will be much smaller.There are some that even think it maybe better then the us offering.


Bigger than the US offering? Somehow I find that extremely doubtful. Most, if not all, digital media sales to Canada have smaller offerings. Most streaming services aren't even available to Canada at all. Even juggernauts in the digital media sales like the ITMS have a much much smaller offering here for all of their available media (tv shows, movies, music, ebooks). It just doesn't make sense that the offering would be larger in Canada. Not that I won't want that to happen, but realistically it makes no sense.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mguertin said:


> Bigger than the US offering? Somehow I find that extremely doubtful.


reidjr didn't say it would be bigger. In fact he said slightly smaller, although he did say it might be "better".


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

My bad  But somehow I have to doubt that statement as well. I would be pleasantly surprised if it was ... but it would be a first


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Agreed. I ordered the new Apple TV in anticipation of Netflix and will now hack my old 160 GB unit to allow more functions.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

It's up. $7.95 a month, and a 1 month free trial! The TV show selection is a little disappointing right now though.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Did you sign up to get the real listings of what is available? What is on the site now is just a sampling.

Interesting the Apple TV is not listed as a Netflix ready device... not even as a coming device. I hope all you early Apple TV adopters didn't screw yourselves, maybe it isn't going to be Apple TV friendly in Canada.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I signed up. The process was pretty painless. The PS3 App was available this morning too so I installed it as well.

So far I did a search for NCIS and all the seasons were listed but unavailable. I spotted Monk, Dead Like Me, Leverage (season 1 only), Heroes, Earth 2, Jeremiah, Mythbusters and some others just on a quick browse, that interest me. I even spotted Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors, should be good for some reminiscing! There are only 6 pages of TV shows as it stands right now though.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

screature said:


> Interesting the Apple TV is not listed as a Netflix ready device... not even as a coming device. I hope all you early Apple TV adopters didn't screw yourselves, maybe it isn't going to be Apple TV friendly in Canada.


Why am I not surprised


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

I signed up as well. The selection is bigger than I thought it would be, but the quality ... meh. it uses Microsoft Silverlight for the player on Mac and no matter what I do it keeps deciding that my speed is not good enough to play an HD stream -- My connection is about 6MB/sec and there's nothing else using bandwidth, just checked on my router. The SD streams look pretty bad, at least the few I've tried so far. Silverlight somehow determines what it thinks is a good bitrate/bandwidth usage and it doesn't seem to be doing a very good job so far.

netflix.ca apparently has a different API than netflix.com so any device or app that's been previously built for netflix.com will have to be revamped specifically to support netflix.ca (or so a couple of developers have said in forums so far).

The price is right provided the quality gets a little better .. let's just hope it's first-day-of-release bugs ...

As far as devices go netflix also doesn't work on my samsung TV or Bu-ray player (they are both listed as not yet working so not a surprise).


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

reidjr said:


> I doubt it look at itunes it has a real good offering.



serious? itunes HD downloads are *not* good..not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm most of what i'd want for TV shows are not available at this time. Maybe as things progress it'll become something I'd be interested in but for now not so much.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm in right now. movies seem to be slightly older. 

i'm watching "American Pycho". It's an older flick so not in 16:9 or anything.

Full screen, the quality isn't bad at all, but then again, this is going to be completely subjective. For a movie like this, I don't mind at all. For movies like Iron Man 2, I will be buying the blu ray.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I signed up this morning. Selection seems so-so, but for $7.99 a month it's pretty decent. If you watch two movies you've paid for it in rental costs. 

I really like how it can be used on a laptop as well as on the PS3. Looking forward to trying out the iPhone app too (doesn't seem to be available yet when I search the app store on my phone.)


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

So far on the PS3, I've managed to watch some of leverage, and mad men in HD. Movies, no go, they end up playing in SD. The curious thing is, regardless of SD or HD, it seems to chew up as much bandwidth (around 820 KB/s)

The HD quality isn't bad at all.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Say I've tried to log in to the offer [ one month free and $7.99 there after, but I can't seem to ..... anyone else having problems. Maybe just volume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

The encoding quality is pretty hit and miss, the older the material the more miss you're likely to see it seems. Overall not a bad start though as as an earlier poster said if you watch a couple movies a month with it it pays for itself. Works ok on the iPad so far as well too ... haven't tried on 3G yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

This encode is a miss for sure:

Netflix: The Final Cut

Just hate seeing the VIT's at the top like that ... which also likely says that it's an encode of the material destined for analog tv broadcast :/ That's a really bad miss as far as source material quality goes. Even a crappy DVD rip would look better.

VIT's (for inquiring minds): VIT signals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

The service is getting better, everything that's supposed to be in HD is. I guess they're tuning the service as they go along. Only complaint so far is quantity.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

polywog said:


> The service is getting better, everything that's supposed to be in HD is. I guess they're tuning the service as they go along. Only complaint so far is quantity.


All-in-all can't complain for opening day. Their servers are working


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Hw much data is being used for this? If I have 60GB per month, wont I run up against that fairly quickly with my computer use plus the netflix?


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just tried streaming over my iPhone, on 3G, and it looks great.

Hooray for Netflix!


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Chimpur said:


> Hw much data is being used for this? If I have 60GB per month, wont I run up against that fairly quickly with my computer use plus the netflix?


The FAQ on the netflix site states that for standard def you will use 1gb for one hour of viewing. For HD it is 2GB for one hour. So depending on your viewing habits, it could add up.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Hmm, today Zip.ca sent me an extra 'free' movie. Last week iTunes put the LOTR trilogy on the .99 cent movies of the week rentals, this week instead of the usual three .99 selections, there are about 30 or so .99 rentals (mostly junk).


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

well, if you do the math, and decide that your avg movie is 2 hours to make math easier, we're talking about 30 SD movies or 15 HD movies per month. That however assumes no computer use, or at least very little. 

If say your normal computer use is between 20 and 30 GB/month, then you get less movies. 

This is not counting wanting to watch TV on netflix. 

I hope anyone with capped service is able to move to a non capped to send a message to ISPs in this country.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm... Well, selection is pretty poor right now, but it'd be worth even a years subscription to watch mad men, mythbusters, heroes, and a couple of movies. Won't likely buy an apple TV though if netflix canada doesn't work on it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked it up. I am very happy with the quality and selection. There are lots of great movies, cool indie and foreign stuff too. If you're looking for the latest and greatest of big budget hollywood, then this isn't your stop. For me it's great!

If they got some big bang shows like LOST, Grey's Anatomy, Friends, Seinfeld on there it would be fantastic. I'll start watching heroes, which is supposed to be good.

Between Netflix, Setanta-i (footy/Rugby) and Livestation I have everything I could ever want for about $24/month. I'd be paying atleast $80 to Rogers.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Being that I only have a 1.3mbit connection at home, I'm not thrilled with the streaming only option. I would have preferred a way to download the movie file, store it locally, watch it, and when I tell netflix I'm done with it, it could delete local copy and download next in queue. 

But I'm strange apparently


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

It's alllllll about teksavvy! 10mb/sec down and unlimited download. $40/month with tax. 

I can have a movie up and running within 15 seconds of clicking it.

It will be interesting to see if their business will grow with Netflix.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I picked it up. I am very happy with the quality and selection. There are lots of great movies, cool indie and foreign stuff too. If you're looking for the latest and greatest of big budget hollywood, then this isn't your stop. For me it's great!
> 
> If they got some big bang shows like LOST, Grey's Anatomy, Friends, Seinfeld on there it would be fantastic. I'll start watching heroes, which is supposed to be good.
> 
> Between Netflix, Setanta-i (footy/Rugby) and Livestation I have everything I could ever want for about $24/month. I'd be paying atleast $80 to Rogers.


Heroes is good for one season then gets stupid. A lot like Lost. Don't waste the bandwidth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> I picked it up. I am very happy with the quality and selection. There are lots of great movies, cool indie and foreign stuff too. If you're looking for the latest and greatest of big budget hollywood, then this isn't your stop. For me it's great!
> 
> If they got some big bang shows like LOST, Grey's Anatomy, Friends, Seinfeld on there it would be fantastic. I'll start watching heroes, which is supposed to be good.
> 
> Between Netflix, Setanta-i (footy/Rugby) and Livestation I have everything I could ever want for about $24/month. I'd be paying atleast $80 to Rogers.


I see both Lost and Friends listed, they have been constantly adding content since they rolled out yesterday morning. You're right though, still a limited selection. And I have to say their website is HORRIBLE to navigate. The back-end seems incredibly powerful, too bad we can't use it very well. No way to bookmark or save shows you're interested in, no way to browse the more advanced things (like when it gives you suggestions of specific sub-genres or combos on the on slot on the home page). No playlists(!!) The no playlists thing alone is frustrating, let alone the rest of the navigational challenges. Also there's no way to (easily) rate or set "not interested" in shows with the iOS app.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

is the free month trial a limited time offer to sign up for?

I rather sign up for it in a couple of months after they've ironed out any issues with the website and have a better selection so i can judge if i'll keep it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> It's alllllll about teksavvy! 10mb/sec down and unlimited download. $40/month with tax.
> 
> I can have a movie up and running within 15 seconds of clicking it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if their business will grow with Netflix.


so about this teksavvy company if in general you have bell in your area and they are crap meaning terrible download speeds does that mean teksavvy will be bad?

Just to give you an indicator right now from speedtest.net 1.48 mb/s download that is supposed to be a 6 MB service.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> so about this teksavvy company if in general you have bell in your area and they are crap meaning terrible download speeds does that mean teksavvy will be bad?
> 
> Just to give you an indicator right now from speedtest.net 1.48 mb/s download that is supposed to be a 6 MB service.


Probably. They use the same lines. I have TekSavvy and my real-world download speed is (coincidentally) 1.46 Mbps. Upload speed is high-400 kbps.

I really want to switch back to Cogeco because my speed was insane with them (9.4 Mbps real on a 10 Mbps connection--and they've increased their speeds since!). I would have to either double my Internet cost per month or take a huge hit on bandwidth if I did switch though. When I left I consistently went over the 60 GB/month cap (I left as they were finally implementing overage fees).

Back on topic: I think I'm going to wait a bit for Netflix. See how people rate their service and see if their selection gets any larger.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

hhk said:


> Heroes is good for one season then gets stupid. A lot like Lost. Don't waste the bandwidth.


The final season of Heroes was amazing too, but by then, it was too late. We're left with the worst cliffhanger since Sledgehammer!


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

To all those who say the selection is limited; all I have to say is "What were you thinking? Of course its limited. Did iTunes have everything day one in Canada? Does it still have less than the American store?"

Just like anything else it will grow to be insanely huge eventually, just have patience and whatch some Cheech and Chong going up in smoke!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

JustAMacUser said:


> Probably. They use the same lines. I have TekSavvy and my real-world download speed is (coincidentally) 1.46 Mbps. Upload speed is high-400 kbps.
> 
> I really want to switch back to Cogeco because my speed was insane with them (9.4 Mbps real on a 10 Mbps connection--and they've increased their speeds since!). I would have to either double my Internet cost per month or take a huge hit on bandwidth if I did switch though. When I left I consistently went over the 60 GB/month cap (I left as they were finally implementing overage fees).
> 
> Back on topic: I think I'm going to wait a bit for Netflix. See how people rate their service and see if their selection gets any larger.


I found that TekSavvy has cable service also so you may want to check that out. But I need a static IP and they only mention that one their DSL service.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

teksavvy sucks. they have the absolute worst customer service of any ISP or telco i have ever dealt with in canada. its like the people who work there have all been lobotomized


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

broad said:


> teksavvy sucks. they have the absolute worst customer service of any ISP or telco i have ever dealt with in canada. its like the people who work there have all been lobotomized


can't worse than bell


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

I am using the PS3 Netflix app on a 3 Mb/s Wireless connection watching Sneakers. (Older cyber crime movie) Says Video:X-High/HD Audio:English/5.1. 

I have no problems at all and the video quality is as good as DVD. No stuttering or dropouts.

I am going to check out some more movies and see what TV series are available. I think that 7.99 a month will be worth it.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> To all those who say the selection is limited; all I have to say is "What were you thinking? Of course its limited. Did iTunes have everything day one in Canada? Does it still have less than the American store?"
> 
> Just like anything else it will grow to be insanely huge eventually, just have patience and whatch some Cheech and Chong going up in smoke!


What was I thinking? I was thinking that on launch day I would be able to get the same content as the physical store, like the US store does. 

Yes the CDN iTunes store has less for more than the US store. Always has, always will. DMCA makes sure of that.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

pcronin said:


> What was I thinking? I was thinking that on launch day I would be able to get the same content as the physical store, like the US store does.
> 
> Yes the CDN iTunes store has less for more than the US store. Always has, always will. DMCA makes sure of that.


What does the DMCA have to do with it? It doesn't even apply in Canada.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've left a message on the Firecore forum (aTV Flash} as to whether they are going to
provide an update to allow streaming on the Apple TV, We'll cross our fingers on that one.

I'm hoping that aTV will have an update soon, Since I'll be watching Netflix on my Wii,
But I'd much rather watch Netflix on my Apple TV.


----------



## FreeTrader (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the price has been released; CAD$7.95 per month, with a free month. Now we just need the new Apple TV.

Dave


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FreeTrader said:


> Well the price has been released; CAD$7.95 per month, with a free month. Now we just need the new Apple TV.
> 
> Dave


Please note that Netflix in Canada does not list the Apple TV as a supported device or as a coming device with support...


----------



## FreeTrader (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhhh! So I have to wait until later this fall for the XBox360 interface.

Dave


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

screature said:


> Please note that Netflix in Canada does not list the Apple TV as a supported device or as a coming device with support...


I'm curious if that's just because the Netflix support is built in, as opposed to iPhone/PS3 where an addition app is required?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FreeTrader said:


> Ahhhh! So I have to wait until later this fall for the XBox360 interface.
> 
> Dave


That is because an update to the XBOX 360 Dashboard is expected sometime in November or around that time.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

polywog said:


> I'm curious if that's just because the Netflix support is built in, as opposed to iPhone/PS3 where an addition app is required?


I don't think so because they would indicate it being supported or at least as coming device that is supported. 

Even on the US site the Apple TV isn't listed, but there they don't list upcoming devices either. It could just be a matter of that the new Apple TV isn't out yet and that as soon as it is the support will be listed. But being in Canada I wouldn't take it for granted as we often don't get everything the US does.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

broad said:


> teksavvy sucks. they have the absolute worst customer service of any ISP or telco i have ever dealt with in canada. its like the people who work there have all been lobotomized


I have found it to be completely opposite to that. Their tech's are really techs, not outsourced to India or other call centres who knows where (like Bell). They have always addressed issues super fast for me and they even follow up with things. I've never had this level of service from ay ISP, ever.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I will say that Teksavvy phone help is brutal cause I can never get through. Email help is very prompt. I'm very happy with my service. I get 9.87 mb down.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

FreeTrader said:


> Well the price has been released; CAD$7.95 per month, with a free month. Now we just need the new Apple TV.
> 
> Dave


Not sure if it's going to be worth keeping Netflix if I go over my allotted monthly 50 gb
streaming/viewing amount with Bell Sympatico.

I will try it for the free month and see if it's worth keeping,
Still waiting for the Netflix disc for my Wii.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I think there's a $30 cap for overage fees. I hope that's the case, because I'm eating up a ton of bandwidth watching movies this month


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like the fact that you have to set up your credit card information before you can try the "free" trial. The service may be good, but what if it sucks and none of the movies I'm looking for are in the massive database? I'd like to see more of what this can do before I sign on with yet another monthly bill. They should also offer an "a la carte" system, even if the rental cost per movie is, like, two or three bucks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FreeTrader said:


> Well the price has been released; CAD$7.95 per month, with a free month. Now we just need the new Apple TV.
> 
> Dave


Ahem. They'd better [email protected] well support the original AppleTV as well, or they will lose a lot of potential customers. No new Apple TV should be necessary.


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

*XBOX Gold Account*

I just found this on the xbox site:

"If you have an Xbox LIVE Silver membership, you'll need to upgrade to a Gold membership (or have someone who has a Gold account on the console sign in) before you can activate Netflix on your console."

That's $60 for the year. I thought I'd be able to do it through a Silver account.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rpalace said:


> I just found this on the xbox site:
> 
> "If you have an Xbox LIVE Silver membership, you'll need to upgrade to a Gold membership (or have someone who has a Gold account on the console sign in) before you can activate Netflix on your console."
> 
> That's $60 for the year. I thought I'd be able to do it through a Silver account.


So for Xbox owner that adds another another $5/month to your Netflix fee... So $12.99/month... just doing the math.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

screature said:


> So for Xbox owner that adds another another $5/month to your Netflix fee... So $12.99/month... just doing the math.


Most people into gaming have Gold already. Otherwise their 360 is a glorified GameCube. So if you already get the most out of your games, Netflix should be free. But I don't have the option on my up to date 360.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Elric said:


> Most people into gaming have Gold already. Otherwise their 360 is a glorified GameCube. So if you already get the most out of your games, Netflix should be free. But I don't have the option on my up to date 360.


Free…for the first month, you mean. For me, the issue is whether there are enough old movies I'm looking for to make it worth the extra eight bucks a month. Only two or three movies would do it. But I prefer the AppleTV a la carte model myself.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

You can choose Paypal as a payment option so you are not required to provide CC info (still have to cancel to avoid charge after the free trial). Not much of a complaint. It's 8 bucks, how much expectation and demand can you have for $8? You have an al a carte option- iTunes, at $4-$5 per. And you can put your Netflix service on hold without cancelling and rejoining, so there's never more than an $8 commitment after the trial ends.
My only complaint is there is no way to save selections to a list. Even a temporary session list would be nice. Should I expect that feature for 8 bucks? I shouldn't expect anything, just what they offer. Would I pay more for that option? Sure.

I think it is an excellent value. Probably not much use for folks who want new releases, but the available titles are a good mix. Many not available on iTunes (at 3.99ea) and certainly not at my local video store. There are a bunch of titles on Netflix I've had on my Zip list, waiting for ages but have not received to date- I can watch them on demand now. 

I could probably watch 10-15 movies per month on the typical unused portion of my download cap. That's more than enough, less than $1 per.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> To all those who say the selection is limited; all I have to say is "What were you thinking? Of course its limited. Did iTunes have everything day one in Canada? Does it still have less than the American store?"
> 
> Just like anything else it will grow to be insanely huge eventually, just have patience and whatch some Cheech and Chong going up in smoke!


What was I thinking? That other users would want to know what the selection was like. Wasn't a complaint.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic;1012604[B said:


> ]Free…for the first month, you mean.[/B] For me, the issue is whether there are enough old movies I'm looking for to make it worth the extra eight bucks a month. Only two or three movies would do it. But I prefer the AppleTV a la carte model myself.


Yes exactly... If you aren't already a Gold member. I should have been more specific in my previous post... my bad.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

rpalace said:


> I just found this on the xbox site:
> 
> "If you have an Xbox LIVE Silver membership, you'll need to upgrade to a Gold membership (or have someone who has a Gold account on the console sign in) before you can activate Netflix on your console."
> 
> That's $60 for the year. I thought I'd be able to do it through a Silver account.


Get a Wii or a PS3.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Please note that Netflix in Canada does not list the Apple TV as a supported device or as a coming device with support...


That's painful. I am curious though, because on Apple.ca they specifically mention Netflix:
Apple (Canada) - Apple TV - Rent from the largest selection of HD movies and TV shows. Couchside.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Pelao said:


> That's painful. I am curious though, because on Apple.ca they specifically mention Netflix:
> Apple (Canada) - Apple TV - Rent from the largest selection of HD movies and TV shows. Couchside.


As I mentioned in another post it could be that Netflix isn't listing the Apple TV as a supported device simply because it isn't out yet. What is curious though is that they don't list it as an "upcoming" supported device. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

*Into gaming*



Elric said:


> Most people into gaming have Gold already. Otherwise their 360 is a glorified GameCube. So if you already get the most out of your games, Netflix should be free. But I don't have the option on my up to date 360.


You don't need a Gold Xbox Live account to be "into gaming". In my opinion, the game of year is Mass Effect 2. It's single player. Anyway, I'm not going to challenge your hardcore gamer status.

I just don't think that Netflix should fall under the Gold services category. I still get a lot of online content ported to my Silver account without hassle. Why would I pay $60 a year if I don't play online?

I'm going to try Netflix on my Wii and see if it's worth the $8 a month.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

We've decided to switch to Rogers from Bell,
They have a sale on and they also have a higher data usage cap than Bell.

Goodbye Bell

Hello more Netflix movies.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

those poor bastards that Jailbroke their ps3, this week, You cannot do the NetFlix thing if your PS3 is jailbroken.

Also on Apple.ca site it says the new AppleTV says it supports NetFlix


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

clivebuckwheat said:


> those poor bastards that Jailbroke their ps3, this week, You cannot do the NetFlix thing if your PS3 is jailbroken.
> 
> *Also on Apple.ca site it says the new AppleTV says it supports NetFlix*


Yes I think most of us are aware of this.... the problem is that the Netfix site doesn't yet say this.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Apple (Canada) - Apple TV - Rent from the largest selection of HD movies and TV shows. Couchside.

And just in time for my Birthday. Time to start dropping not so subtle hints to family and friends... 




> Yes I think most of us are aware of this.... the problem is that the Netfix site doesn't yet say this.


Oh, good point. However, I don't blame a company for not advertising it's relationship Apple product until that product has hit the ground. But I'd be surprised if it doesn't work based on the info on the Apple site. Even the tiny print says "Available to Netflix subscribers in the U.S. and Canada."

My lord, is this what the kool-aid tastes like? If Apple says it it must be true? <shake head>


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> Apple (Canada) - Apple TV - Rent from the largest selection of HD movies and TV shows. Couchside.
> 
> And just in time for my Birthday. Time to start dropping not so subtle hints to family and friends...


Yes we know this.... so why hasn't Netflix acknowledged the agreement is the question.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

As soon as NetFlix supports AppleTV officially. I will click BUY NOW.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

rpalace said:


> You don't need a Gold Xbox Live account to be "into gaming". In my opinion, the game of year is Mass Effect 2. It's single player. Anyway, I'm not going to challenge your hardcore gamer status.


I didn't mean to offend, I just meant that Online Multiplayer makes or breaks most games, so having LIVE isn't that big a deal for most.

To use your example, Mass Effect 2 IS a great single player game but didn't sell too well, whereas Modern Warfare 1 or 2 were ridiculous as Single Player games but their online component made them the best selling games for their respected years.
And also making Black Ops one of the most anticipated game of this year (and it's not due to their campaign mode).

I'm far from a hardcore gamer though, I play for an hour each night before bed. Nothing like killing people to wind down after a long day


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> The service may be good, but what if it sucks and none of the movies I'm looking for are in the massive database?.


I don't believe you have to sign up to browse their list of movies. So you don't have to give up a CC number unless you're satisfied with the selection (which is admittedly lacking at the moment).

I signed up right away. I've already watched a couple of movies and love the convenience of it. The movies look great on a TV + PS3. On the negative side, there aren't many ways to organize your activity -- no list of favourites, no way to bookmark a movie for later, and so on. And the selection is really hit or miss. The last three or four movies I tried to watch were not available and they were hardly obscure movies.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Netflix isn't listing the Apple TV as a supported device because they don't list all the supported devices ... not even close ... on either the Netflix dotca site or the dotcom site (US).

The Apple TV has built-in support, just like dozens of TVs and Blu-Ray players have built-in support for Netflix, and it will work, just like all these other devices "just work". I wouldn't worry about it.

Of course, that raises the question as to why would you buy an AppleTV when you can get a Netflix-enabled Blu-Ray player for $150 ... you should check out your options and assess your needs, and make that decision yourself.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gordguide said:


> Netflix isn't listing the Apple TV as a supported device because they don't list all the supported devices ... not even close ... on either the Netflix dotca site or the dotcom site (US).
> 
> The Apple TV has built-in support, just like dozens of TVs and Blu-Ray players have built-in support for Netflix, and it will work, just like all these other devices "just work". I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Of course, that raises the question as to why would you buy an AppleTV when you can get a Netflix-enabled Blu-Ray player for $150 ... you should check out your options and assess your needs, and make that decision yourself.


Well they do mention the iPad and iPhone so it is strange that they don't mention Apple TV. I'm sure they will support it since Apple is advertising it, but it would be helpful if Netflix would confirm it so there is no doubt.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Puccasaurus said:


> On the negative side, there aren't many ways to organize your activity -- no list of favourites, no way to bookmark a movie for later, and so on. And the selection is really hit or miss.


This is a big complaint of mine too - TV series and even grouped together, so you might see "Monk Season 3" on the suggested list, you have to hunt to find 1 and 2. If you finish a season it doesn't lead you to the next one. It's solved with search mind you, but it's not as convenient.

But as far as bookmarking goes - you could always start the movie, let it play a couple of seconds then stop - it'll show up in recently played.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

With TV show seasons, is there a way to choose an episode from the season, or can you only watch from ep. 1 until the end in sequence.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> With TV show seasons, is there a way to choose an episode from the season, or can you only watch from ep. 1 until the end in sequence.


Once you click the desired season, the episode list appears.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FreeTrader said:


> Ahhhh! So I have to wait until later this fall for the XBox360 interface.
> 
> Dave


Just in case you needed to know why you wait till this fall.

Xbox Live Fall 2010 Dashboard Update preview: ESPN, Netflix search, Kinect, and more! -- Engadget


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

My roomate and I signed up for the trial on the PS3 and so far it looks pretty good. I'm a little confused about the greyed out shows/movies, do those come on with the full purchase or are they not available yet?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

there is only one purchase price, 7.99, it means they know what you want, they don't have it, but they highly recommend "these" 
The recommendations are VERY accurate for the most part, you will like them if that's what you're into.

I watched Teen Wolf today  but forgot about the guy with his penis out at the end!


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I haven't payed anything yet, it's the free trial, but anytime I search for something, even a letter, it shows up with some bolded white and others greyed out. Is that because I'm still in the free trial or do they just dangle movies and shows in front of you that you can't have?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

If I search for a movie they don't have, it will show the movie, greyed out, and say 'not available'. 
I prefer this to iTunes or Zip which just returns 'no result', as if the title does not exist.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been watching season 1 of Mad Men via Netflix on my PS3 all day. Interface is simple and easy to use. Videos buffer quickly and the quality is fairly good. A couple times i've searched for older movies only to find out they aren't available. Hopefully the available content will increase quickly. While the content is limited, $7.99 still seems like great value. I could easily watch a couple seasons worth of television programs in a month.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

screature said:


> Well they do mention the iPad and iPhone so it is strange that they don't mention Apple TV. I'm sure they will support it since Apple is advertising it, but it would be helpful if Netflix would confirm it so there is no doubt.


On the main page, there are gaming consoles and telephones. Is the AppleTV a gaming device? Is it a cellphone? How about a portable music player? No?

Then it's not on that main page.

But, do a search. What do we find?
Netflix Canada: LG Blu-Ray Players

Now, go back to the main "Netflix Ready devices page" and try to navigate back to that Blu-Ray player. Can't do it, can you? What does Netflix offer? A link to LG on a page you can't navigate to.

In other words, Netflix has no intention of listing all the Netflix ready devices on that page. Did you think I was lying to you? Quit looking there for answers.

What does Apple say? Do you think they are lying to you too?

If you want the answer, try a Google search. I'll even help: use the keywords Netflix Apple TV. Wow, there's an official Netflix page. Waddya know.

Google is your friend. Spend more time with her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

gordguide said:


> Google is your friend. Spend more time with her.


And after that big tirade you just posted .... maybe you should spend more time with google. NONE of the devices work (yet) with netflix Canada. Not the blu-ray players, not the samsung TV's, nadda -- except for ... the ones they list on their website.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gordguide said:


> On the main page, there are gaming consoles and telephones. Is the AppleTV a gaming device? Is it a cellphone? How about a portable music player? No?
> 
> Then it's not on that main page.
> 
> ...


O...K... don't know why the need for hostility.  My post wasn't about doubting you or Apple, as I said:



> I'm sure they will support it since Apple is advertising it, but it would be helpful if Netflix would confirm it so there is no doubt.


It would just be nice if they confirmed the Apple TV support. How many different Blue Ray players are there...? Dozens? Hundreds? I understand they don't list them all... but even then.. why not? Would it really be that hard for Netflix to provide that level of customer support right up front?

How many versions are there of Apple TV? Effectively 2. Geesh.... that is an awfully long list to provide a potential customer with to know for sure whether or not their device is supported.



> Google is your friend. Spend more time with her.


Just a tad condescending don't you think? Do you think I was born yesterday? Lose the 'tude dude.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... It would just be nice if they confirmed the Apple TV support. ..."

They did confirm AppleTV support. The page has been up for a month. I showed you how to get to that page, and you still are asking the same question.

It's not hostility ... I try to answer your questions and you keep asking the same thing. When people take time to answer someone, and that person doesn't spend any of their time to help themselves, it's exasperating. In essence you are acting as if your time is too valuable but my time is worthless.

It's not personal, screature. But trust me, you will get better answers, here or anywhere else, if you take some initiative and don't expect someone else to do ALL the work for you.

Here's the link. PLEASE read it.


" ... How many different Blue Ray players are there...? Dozens? Hundreds? ..."

Don't really know for sure ... there are really too many to list. It's probably well beyond a hundred right now.

Sony, Samsung, Panasonic, LG, Sharp, Toshiba and all the other usual suspects have multiple Netflix ready TVs, Blu-Ray players, and usually Home Theatre receivers and all-in-ones. Many support it with every 2010 model.

Sony currently has five TV lines in a variety of sizes; two Blu-Ray players and three HT systems that stream Netflix out of the box. Apparently any 2009 model Sony TVs with Ethernet or Wireless also supports it.

Every 2010 VIERA Panasonic TV and Blu-Ray player supports it. And so on.

Each reasonably serious flat-screen manufacturer probably has a dozen to two dozen Netflix enabled devices in it's line up right now.

For Netflix to work, the device needs embedded DRM support in hardware and networking ability. Gaming consoles had that from the beginning, so a firmware upgrade does it.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Having spent some time on the trial for Netflix, I don't think I'm going to keep it going long term. Seems like mostly second-rate movies and a few good things sprinkled here and there. I've spent more time searching for movies than I have watching them.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

fellfromtree said:


> If I search for a movie they don't have, it will show the movie, greyed out, and say 'not available'.
> I prefer this to iTunes or Zip which just returns 'no result', as if the title does not exist.


I disagree. If I'm searching for something I usually know that it's real/exists. I don't like that I can search for something and it will show it but not make it available. I would rather not see it at all. It's like if you went into a store and they had lots of products on the shelves but you could only buy certain ones because they don't stock the others. Rather annoying.

Either way, for $8 a month there's not much to complain about. Hopefully the service will get richer with content in the coming months. Haven't decided if I'll stick with it or not.

Is the selection on the US version more plentiful? I would assume so and that the Canadian one is not simply because it is fresh off the presses.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I have to say the selection as it is right now sucks big time. I hope they add a LOT more movies in this month, otherwise I'm not going to continue with my subscription. There are some decent movies, but there are a lot of crappy ones too.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh, and the stuttering is great too. I love how streaming video always sucks on my computer even though it's more than capable of it. I'm tempted to install Windows again and just use that from now on for my movie playback. I can't even play 1080p movies on this thing.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

mguertin said:


> And after that big tirade you just posted .... maybe you should spend more time with google. NONE of the devices work (yet) with netflix Canada. Not the blu-ray players, not the samsung TV's, nadda -- except for ... the ones they list on their website.


Excellent, Mguertin! You're adding to the discussion with initiative. Good work. You should have no trouble getting people here and elsewhere to help you with any problem or question, and the resulting threads will in turn help others seeking answers. Just how it's supposed to work.

In the US, any device that rolled out before Netflix was able to give the manufacturer the final details on configuration needed a software update from Netflix to work. The gaming consoles are an example: they had the required DRM but not the required Netflix code. Netflix sent out a software update over the network or via a DVD to enable these consoles.

Same thing with Netflix Canada ... since no-one knew Netflix Canada was coming, the devices are ready but not enabled. Specifically, they try to connect to the US servers, which are either not the proper Canadian servers, or haven't been configured yet to do both. Netflix will fix that in short order, as they did in the US.

The question I was trying to answer referred to someone who was wondering if the current generation AppleTV will work with Netflix, so they could make a buying decision. Go ahead and buy; it will work, as will all the other Netflix ready devices. If the US experience is an example, think weeks, not months.

As for the earlier versions of AppleTV, they will never work. They don't have the hardware support, which didn't exist (or wasn't even on the radar) when these devices were designed. No software or firmware update can help without the DRM chips in the boxes.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Works fine on my Wii,
If Apple TV first gen ever gets Netflix, That'll be great too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> Oh, and the stuttering is great too. I love how streaming video always sucks on my computer even though it's more than capable of it. I'm tempted to install Windows again and just use that from now on for my movie playback. I can't even play 1080p movies on this thing.


Every device I have tried plays the Netflix movies without any issues, smooth as glass and that includes my new Apple TV, my MBP, my Mac Mini and my WII.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gordguide said:


> " ... It would just be nice if they confirmed the Apple TV support. ..."
> 
> They did confirm AppleTV support. The page has been up for a month. *I showed you how to get to that page, and you still are asking the same question.*
> 
> ...


Ahh... no you didn't you made some condescending comments re: Google and now you just keep it up with _"But trust me, you will get better answers, here or anywhere else, if you take some initiative and don't expect someone else to do ALL the work for you."_

In point of fact I wasn't asking a question, just pointing out the fact that Netflix would do well to list all the supported devices (and coming supported devices a la Xbox 360) right up front. Geesh do you work for these guys or something. What *is* exasperating is when people offer up advice and a holier than thou attitude when advice was never asked for in the first place....

BTW the ATV is right up front *now*, on the supported list page. It is as I said I expected why it wasn't there simply because the ATV wasn't officially out yet, now that it is it is right up front as one would expect.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gordguide said:


> Excellent, Mguertin! You're adding to the discussion with initiative. Good work. You should have no trouble getting people here and elsewhere to help you with any problem or question, and the resulting threads will in turn help others seeking answers. Just how it's supposed to work...


Nice, you are spreading your 'tude around at least.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> Every device I have tried plays the Netflix movies without any issues, smooth as glass and that includes my new Apple TV, my MBP, my Mac Mini and my WII.


My computer has been acting up with video playback ever since I upgraded to Snow Leopard.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well if Apple won't support the old Apple TV1,
Maybe Firecore will with their newer app soon to be released called MiRow

Not sure if it is intended for the Apple TV1 yet,
But it looks like it could be configured by Firecore in the future to work on Apple TV1.


----------

